# News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für "Old-School"-Fans im Anmarsch



## System (4. Juli 2009)

*News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für "Old-School"-Fans im Anmarsch*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,689092


----------



## Gorithus (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe schon seit ewigkeiten auf eine Neuauflage der X-Wing Serie... hoffentlich hoffentlich


----------



## HacKz (4. Juli 2009)

Jedi-Knight 4, aber das glaube ich eher nicht.
Auch geil wäre ein neues Indy wie Fate of Atlantis


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich über ein neues Indy-Adventure in klassischer Manier freuen (Fate of Atlantis). Optimal wäre natürlich Grim Fandango 2. Nur ist das wohl nicht "old school" genug.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Pwned666 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Maniac Mansion remake


----------



## Rod86 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ach naja, wer weis was die alles als oldschool ansehn, grim fandango 2 wär schon nicht verkehrt.. oder die schicken 2d starwars/indi teile. day of the tentacle wär auch nett x)


----------



## Vidaro (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

evtl solte man hinzufügen das er noch dazugesgt hat das es nicht mit einem bekannten franchise/IP zu tun haben soll


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bitte bitte Maniac Mansion 
und diesesmal mit Benzin


----------



## shedao (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Eine X-Wing Neuauflage wäre absolut genial.
Ich würd sofort zuschlagen


----------



## bumi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Ja3germe1ster am 04.07.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bitte Maniac Mansion
> und diesesmal mit Benzin


Das Benzin lässt sich übrigens zusammenmixen, nur kann man mit der Kettensäge nicht allzuviel anstellen.

Also wenn es keine allzu bekannte Franchise sein soll, dann wären Zak McKraken oder Grim Fandango sicherlich kandidaten für ein Remake/eine Fortsetzung. Star Wars und Indiana Jones sind zu bekannt und Monkey Island kriegt bereits eine Neuauflage spendiert. Bleiben noch Titel wie das eher unbekannte Loom, The Dig oder eben Maniac Mansion - auch wenn ich da eher auf ein Remake von Day of the Tentacle tippen würde.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 04.07.2009 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl solte man hinzufügen das er noch dazugesgt hat das es nicht mit einem bekannten franchise/IP zu tun haben soll


Mein Englisch ist nicht das Beste.
Beziehst du dich auf "It doesn't have to do with any specific intellectual property..."?
Hat was mit geistigem Eigentum zu tun. Soweit kam ich mit Google 
Was es aber richtig übersetzt heisst... keine Ahnung


----------



## einkaufswagen (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin für The Dig


----------



## ich82 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bitte lass es Tie Fighter oder X-Wing sein!


----------



## STF (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also was die Remakes betrifft, wollte man ja erstmal abwarten wie sich die Monkey Island Special Edition verkauft.
Allerdings hätte ich gar nichts gegen ein neues oder altes Indy Adventure. 
Den Stab des Königs wollte ich mir auch mal auf der Wii anschauen, da gibts als Schmankerl noch Fate of Atlantis mit dazu.
Gegen andere Adventures hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, genauso wenig gegen SW/X-Wing Titel. 
Oder auch ein neues SWOTL / Their Finest Hour könnte mir gefallen.
Kommt natürlich bei allen auf die Umsetzung an.

BTW: 
Wann soll denn nun eigentlich die Monkey Island SE erscheinen, gibts nun schon ein Release Date?


----------



## Safferezunft (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Rogue Squadron! Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte...


----------



## Laserschwertbenutzer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Er sagt in seinem Tweet aber auch, dass es nichts mit einer bestimmten Spiele-Reihe zu tun hat:

"It doesn't have to do with any specific intellectual property. "

Also wird's vermutlich eher eine Ankündigung sein, die etwas NEUES betrifft, oder MEHRERE Spiele-Reihen... vielleicht erscheinen alle Klassik-Adventures auf Steam?


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Rebel Assault 3
X-Wing 3 (allianz ist ja 2)
Tie Fighter 2
MM 3
Zak 2

aber ich wette es ist nen jedi knight gerummel..


----------



## Goddess (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Am schönsten wäre es wenn es sich um eine Fortsetzung zu DotT oder Jedi Knight handeln würde. Aber auch über ein neues Outlaws, Full Throttle würde ich mich sehr freuen. Loom kommt wohl nicht Infrage genauso wenig wie The Dig. Beide fand ich toll aber eine Fortsetzung davon brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Am Ende wird es gar noch einen Nachfolger zu Dark Forces oder Grim Fandango, aber was immer es wird ich freue mich schon auf die Ankündigung.


----------



## Bensta (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Jaja, die Vorfreude ist wie immer die größte 
Freude. Das gute ist ja das alle Fortsetzungen von 
LucasFilm Games super werden, egal welches 
Franchise es ist. Und am 7. gehts ja auch schon 
mit der 1. Episode Monkey Island los.


----------



## Laserschwertbenutzer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Offenbar wir mein Post lieber ignoriert


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Also ein Indy im Geheimakte Tunguska-Stil wäre schon nicht übel. Wobei nie und unter keinen Umständen der Fun zurückkehren würde, den man damals hatte.
EIgentlich bin ich gegen diese Revival-Welle von Klassikern. Das sind die Spiele meiner Kindheit und Jugend, die durch sowas nur an ihrem Legendenstatus verlieren. 

Ich würde es begrüßen, die entwickeln was Neues und kochen nicht die alten Serien (Adventures) wieder hoch. Ich weiß mit der Meinung stehe ich ziemlich alleine da, aber so ist das nun mal. Lasst die Toten ruhen und mich in meinen Erinnerungen laben.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Dark Forces hat doch eh schon nachfolger, jeder Jedi Knight teil ist einer..

Jedi Knight hieß nicht umsonst DarkForces Jediknight, aufgrund der indizierung von Darkforces aber nicht in Deutschland

ich will nen X-Wing 3 oder Tie Fighter 2, obwohl das irgendwie schwierig ist, X-wing 1 und Alliance decken die Filme ab, und Tie Fighter den bereich zwischen 5 und 6


----------



## SandmanOL (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*



			
				Mothman am 04.07.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß mit der Meinung stehe ich ziemlich alleine da, aber so ist das nun mal.



Nein, ich schliesse mich dir vollkommen an. Nichts wird wieder so sein wie früher. Das einzige was bleibt, sind die schönen Erinnerungen daran...


----------



## alex1122 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

ein neues x-wing oder tie fighter spiel waär echt mal geil!! ich würd mich auch über einen neuen jedi knight teil freuen aber ich schätze aufgrund von force unleashed wird das nicht erscheinen.


----------



## bumi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*



			
				Laserschwertbenutzer am 04.07.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar wir mein Post lieber ignoriert


Keineswegs, die meisten Leute lesen sich aber den Thread nicht durch, sondern posten einfach mal ihre Meinung - in diesem Falle eben zum x-ten male "Ja, ein neues Tie Fighter, X-Wing, blabla" obwohl das im Grunde relativ unrealistisch ist. Die Star Wars Franchise wird eh schon bis zum geht-nicht-mehr ausgeschlachtet, zuletzt mit The Force Unleashed und demnächst mit dem neuen Star Wars MMORPG (dessen Name mir grad entfiel). Des weiteren sind Flugsims oder ähnliche Spiele ziemlich am aussterben und erfreuen sich nicht gerade grösster Beliebtheit - was wiederum heisst, dass LucasArts bestimmt nicht darin investieren wird. Sonst hätten sie sich damals auch nicht von den Adventures losgerissen, weil das Genre ja sooooo tot ist


----------



## Mykey1 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

BITTE: eine fortsetzung für Jedi academy !!


----------



## Laserschwertbenutzer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Genau... was die Welt braucht sind unbedingt mehr Star Wars Spiele 

Hat ja auch unheimlich Bezug zu den "Old-School"-Fans... denn LucasArts und "Old-School" legt ja SW auch viel näher als bspw. Adventure-Games


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

http://www.mobygames.com/game/rescue-on-fractalus
http://www.mobygames.com/game/ballblazer

das wär Oldschool.. davon bitte nachfolger


----------



## oceano (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

wäre auch für ein neues Jedi Knight. Aber das schon old school zu nennen wäre stark übertrieben


----------



## Sam28 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mir fällt da nur ein das sie wohl mehr umsetzungen der Scumm Spiele ankündigen wollen wie sie es schon mit Monkey Island 1 derzeit machen.
Allerdings hätte ich darauf gewartet wie der erste Versuch so ankommt, aber wenn sie sehr viel positives Feedback bekamen kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.
Wenn sie mit der Tie Fighter und X-Wing Reihe was machen wäre das auch cool.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sam28 am 04.07.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie mit der Tie Fighter und X-Wing Reihe was machen wäre das auch cool.



Problem ist das X-Wing, Tie Fighter, X-wing Alliance, und XvT schon quasi alles mögliche abgegrast haben

Tie Fighter z.b. fängt quasi mit Episode 5 an und geht bis zur vor Episode 6, also inkl der Missionserweiterung, Defender und Enemys of the Empire
X-Wing Alliance deckt alles von Epise 5 bis NACH Episode 6 ab
X-Wing Spielt Episode 4 mehr oder weniger nach

da könnte man nurnoch nach Episode 6 fortsetzen und das ist relativ kritisch ... da kann George Lucas jeder zeit alles übern haufen werfen


----------



## agvoter (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 04.07.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was die Remakes betrifft, wollte man ja erstmal abwarten wie sich die Monkey Island Special Edition verkauft.
> Allerdings hätte ich gar nichts gegen ein neues oder altes Indy Adventure.
> Den Stab des Königs wollte ich mir auch mal auf der Wii anschauen, da gibts als Schmankerl noch Fate of Atlantis mit dazu.
> Gegen andere Adventures hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, genauso wenig gegen SW/X-Wing Titel.
> ...



1up.com hat berichtet, dass das Spiel am 15. Juli erscheinen soll, was ja auch zum Release der ersten Monkey Island-Episode passen würde, die eine Woche vorher (auf englisch) erscheint.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sam28 am 04.07.2009 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht wirklich
es gibt soviele Bücher im EU, da könntest noch 30 Teile machen und wärst noch nicht am Ende wenn man alleine die Bücher umsetzen würde


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

die frage ist nur, was sagt George Lucas dazu

Tie Fighter übernimmt ja schon nen teil der bücher, Thrawn etc, aber dann direkt alles daraus übernehmen? irgendwie muss man ja schon ne verbindung zu den filmen behalten, sonst wär das schlicht langweilig

Tie Fighter lebte ja davon das man auch das Prelude zu Episode 6 mitbekam, Bothaner entführen etc etc


----------



## shedao (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 04.07.2009 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wirklich
> es gibt soviele Bücher im EU, da könntest noch 30 Teile machen und wärst noch nicht am Ende wenn man alleine die Bücher umsetzen würde




Einfach nur die X-Wing Buchreihe umsetzen, als Adventure mit integrierter FlugSim  

In einem der Spiele gab es bereits eine Übungsmission die sehr stark an die "Erlösungs-Übung" vom Anfang von "X-Wing Angriff auf Coruscant" erinnert hat.
Ich glaub sogar die Namen der Schiffe stimmten überein, aber da ich das Spiel momentan nicht ans laufen bekomme kann ichs net nachprüfen.

Aber egal, abgegrast oder nicht, allein das ganze mit neuer Grafik und Technik umzusetzen wärs wert. Physikengine, Atmosphäre Missionen, Trefferzonen, Track-IR Unterstützung, Multiplayer -  Coop und Vs....das wäre einfach Göttlich


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Tie Fighter läuft doch auch ganz normal unter Windows 95, wenn man die Win95 version hat, gleiches gilt für X-Wing


----------



## shedao (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Tie Fighter läuft doch auch ganz normal unter Windows 95, wenn man die Win95 version hat, gleiches gilt für X-Wing



XWing hab ich grad mit der DosBox ans laufen bekommen, macht allerdings wenig Freude...läuft irgendwie unrund.....
vielleicht ist man auch einfach zu verwöhnt....

TieFighter ließ sich installieren, aber er weigert sich zu starten weil er der Meinung ist meine CD sei nicht echt. Keine Ahnung obs ne Treibersache ist, oder ob der Datenträger verschlissen ist....
Hab aber auch keinen Crack finden können um das Problem zu umgehen 


Noch nen Grund mehr nen Remake zu wollen  

Ich könnte natürlich ne runde Roque Squadron 3D testen....Da sind übrigends auch ein paar Missionen drin die stark an die X-Wing Bücher erinnern


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

das ding hat nicht mal nen kopierschutz

es gab aber nen patch für das problem, den sollte es bei LucasArts geben


----------



## shedao (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> das ding hat nicht mal nen kopierschutz
> 
> es gab aber nen patch für das problem, den sollte es bei LucasArts geben




Natoll ich such mir nen Wolf auf der Dunklen Seite des Internets, dabei gibts nen offiziellen NoCd "Patch"...

Danke für den Tipp, es läuft  

edit:
zu früh gefreut...statt ne Mission zu starten lande ich immer aufm Desctop


----------



## darkfuneral (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Lucas Arts bringt ein remake von von Monkey Island-1 raus. Vielleicht meinen sie ja das .-)


----------



## STF (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				agvoter am 04.07.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 04.07.2009 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Danke! 
Da lass ich mich mal überraschen...

*@ Laserschwertb...:*
Klar wurde dein Post gelesen, du warst ja auch nicht der einzige...   
Trotzdem wird man doch mal phantasieren dürfen.

*@ Mothman:*
Ich seh jedenfalls nicht weshalb ein Nachfolger/Remake/Wasauchimmer eines Klassikers das Original beieinträchtigen sollte. Z.B Monkey Island 3 und 4 waren für mich auch Dünnes, deshalb erinnere ich mich aber noch gerne an 1 & 2. Was mir nicht gefällt, beachte ich nach einer Weile gar nicht mehr.
Da gäbes es noch mehrere Beispiele.
Klar, den Charme & das Gefühl etc. (was man damals hatte) wird man nie mehr mit Nachfolgern/Remakes erreichen/hinbekommen. Aber dafür ist es in meiner Erinnerung gespeichert. Und die kann mir durch Bilder, Gerüche, Musik ... ganz schnell wieder ins hier und jetzt "transportiert" werden.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, kann ja bei jedem anders sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shedao am 04.07.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> zu früh gefreut...statt ne Mission zu starten lande ich immer aufm Desctop



Versuch es mit 95 kompatiblität zu starten


----------



## shedao (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> shedao am 04.07.2009 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab schon alles mögliche getestet.....Keine Ahnung, ich werds später nochmal neu installieren...

Edit:
Neu installiert...läuft

ohne Patch, ohne Kompatiblität....läuft einfach

daraus soll mal einer schlau werden


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

In wie weit denn "Old School" ?
Ich wünsche mir die alten 8-bit Klassiker wieder als Neuauflage.Ganz oben steht Rescue on Fractalus und The Eidolon.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Ja3germe1ster am 04.07.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bitte Maniac Mansion
> und diesesmal mit Benzin



Hehe........jaja, die Kettensäge.


----------



## Maiernator (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HacKz am 04.07.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedi-Knight 4, aber das glaube ich eher nicht.
> Auch geil wäre ein neues Indy wie Fate of Atlantis


Das wär nett. Glaube aber auch nicht dran, wegen Unleashed.(ähneln sich zu stark)
Jedi Knight (Der 3.Teil) ist auch nicht so alt wie mancheandere Spiele von LucasArts, die keinen Nachfolger hatten.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Jedi Knight 5

Dark Forces ist Jedi Knight 1
Jedi Knight selbst ist schon Jedi Knight 2

usw..


----------



## Shodan78 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedi Knight 5
> Dark Forces ist Jedi Knight 1
> Jedi Knight selbst ist schon Jedi Knight 2
> usw..



Dark Forces 1 (nix Jedi Knight)
Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight
Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy

Also doch 4?  

Das oder ein neues X-Wing / Tie Fighter wäre toll, aber weil meine Hoffnung schon zu oft enttäuscht wurde, erwarte ich wieder irgend einen casual Bockmist.


----------



## STF (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shodan78 am 04.07.2009 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war schon immer etwas seltsam... 
Die Serie/Reihe heißt wohl "Star Wars: Jedi Knight"
Dazu kommt noch dass Titel in Deutschland, UK bzw. Europa & USA unter anderen Namen geführt wurden/werden.
Auf Wikipedia gibt es auch mehrere Einträge diesbezüglich:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Dark_Forces_(video_game_series)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_forces
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Forces

Ich würde mich nicht festlegen wollen.


----------



## michaelmct (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also eine "einfache" Neuaufllage von X-Wing und Tie Fighter + Missionpacks in zeitgemäßer Grafik würde mich vollkommen zufrieden stellen und wäre sofort gekauft *g*


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 04.07.2009 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Shodan78 am 04.07.2009 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das chaos entstand als man in Deutschland Jedi Knight nicht Dark Forces: Jedi Knight nennen wollte da Dark Forces indiziert wurde, später hat man den titel Dark Forces weltweit weggelassen weils auch garnicht mehr um die "Dark Forces" ging

aber da das Alter Ego des Spieles (mit ausnahme der erweiterungs CD für Dark Forces 2) immer Kyle Katarn ist muss man hier wohl von einer serie ausgehen die ein paar andere namen hatte, naja gut mit ausnahme von Jedi academy da führte man nen neuen hauptcharakter ein

so kann man sagen das man jetzt eben bei Teil 5 ist, und nicht 4, aber ich vermute mal das hier kaum noch einer Dark Forces überhaupt kennt, kein wunder nach der Indizierung wurds kaum noch verkauft und so berüchtigt wie Doom wars auch nicht weils nicht mal brutalität enthält


----------



## EarMaster (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kommt am Dienstag der neue Monkey Island-Teil von Telltale raus. Vielleicht werden als Werbeaktion einige alte Adventures fit gemacht.


----------



## Wildchild666 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Einen neuen X-Wing-Teil... das wär was....*träum*

aber wehe man orientiert sich an dem neuen Star Wars mist ^^


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Oldschool?

Das nenne ich "Oldschool" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wA9yU8-EP8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8opv5u9nf0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9cTvuwYi3w


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Oldschool?
> 
> Das nenne ich "Oldschool"
> 
> ...





			
				Huskyboy am 04.07.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mobygames.com/game/rescue-on-fractalus
> http://www.mobygames.com/game/ballblazer
> 
> das wär Oldschool.. davon bitte nachfolger


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 05.07.2009 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.07.2009 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK   Übersehen ... Betrifft aber nur Rescue on Fractalus  

Dann fehlt da aber noch eins:

http://www.mobygames.com/game/atari-8-bit/koronis-rift/screenshots

Die Atari Version ist übrigens die erste, in der Techniken genutzt werden, wie man sie heute in 3D Spielen antrifft. So wurde eine weitere Tiefenschicht aktiviert, mit der die Berge weich eingeblendet werden.


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

noch 40 Minuten *sabber*


----------



## Vidaro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

irgendwie bin ich aufgeregt und etwas gehypt 
hoffe es wird keine enttäuschung


----------



## kreychek (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Monkey Island 5 fällt ja bekanntlich weh, immerhin erscheint die 1. Episode schon morgen (und hab ne pre-order).


----------



## oOTetrapackOo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

noch 15 minuten *sabber*


----------



## NaturalSelection (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

vllt ein neues x-wing


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

noch 5 Minuten... Und WEHE, die brauchen lange zum aktualisieren


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> noch 5 Minuten... Und WEHE, die brauchen lange zum aktualisieren



Setz mich bitte nicht so unter Druck


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> noch 5 Minuten... Und WEHE, die brauchen lange zum aktualisieren



Ich ertrage diese nervenzerreißende Spannung nicht. Ich glaube, ich gehe erstmal schlafen.


----------



## JamesMark (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Und es wird.......


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> noch 5 Minuten... Und WEHE, die brauchen lange zum aktualisieren


Aktualisieren dauert bestimmt nicht so lange. Du kennst doch solche Ankündigungen. Erstmal viel bla bla.. zwischendrin 3 mal blubb blubb und dann erst kommt die Katze aus dem Sack


----------



## JamesMark (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh macht hinne!


----------



## Nodhead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				JamesMark am 06.07.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es wird.......


Indiana Jones - Revenge of the Aliens


----------



## PcOnly (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				JamesMark am 06.07.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es wird.......


Star Wars: Pod Racer	 fürs iPhone.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 06.07.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja für ein neues The Force Unleashed ... nur für 360 natürlich! *hrhrhr*

In you're face ... pc gamer!

Spass ... ein klassisches Point'n'Click wäre DER Traum, aber bitte nicht an Telltale Games 'outsourcen'.


----------



## JamesMark (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hahaha na das wäre doch mal etwas! Ich tippe auf nen neuen Jedi Knight Teil^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 06.07.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst doch solche Ankündigungen. Erstmal viel bla bla.. zwischendrin 3 mal blubb blubb und dann erst kommt die Katze aus dem Sack


Die dann in 9 von 10 Fällen eine enttäuschung ist, da der PR-Hype 10 Nummern zu gross war...


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

boaaah 19.27 und noch keine Message -.-
von wegen in genau einer Stunde

http://twitter.com/lucasartsgames


----------



## RincewindChaos (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> boaaah 19.27 und noch keine Message -.-
> von wegen in genau einer Stunde
> 
> http://twitter.com/lucasartsgames



ruhig ruhig 

day of tentacle oder grim fandango und flipp aus


----------



## JamesMark (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich werde gerade auf der Toilette eine Runde fliegen gehen, vielleicht gibt es ja dann etwas neues


----------



## AvalonAsh (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Na die letzten Ankündigungen lassen ja doch auf ein neues Adventure hoffen.

Langsam muss Lucas Arts ja auch wieder weg von Star Wars. Die haben ihre Adventure-Sparte ja damals neben nachlassendem Erfolg auch deshalb eingestellt, weil sie mit versoftungen von Episode 1-3 erstemal über Jahre ausgelastet waren. Die sind nun aber ziemlich durch und dann bleibt als Franchise aus dem Filmbereich nur noch Indy. 

Ne, ich denke die versuchen wieder Adventures. 
Ich hoffe es


----------



## schoraunt (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Boar Grim Fandango 2 wär so nice ey


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"So lets see who will be happy: LucasArts has partnered with Steam. Digital adventurey goodness."


----------



## PcOnly (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.lucasarts.com/company/vip/catalog/lec_backcatalog_2009.pdf

• Armed and Dangerous™
• Indiana Jones® and the Fate of Atlantis
• Indiana Jones® and the Last Crusade: The Graphic Adventure
• LEGO® Indiana Jones: The Original Adventure
• LOOM™
• Star Wars Battlefront® II
• Star Wars Republic Commando®
• Star Wars Starfighter™
• The Dig®
• Thrillville®: Off the Rails™


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "So lets see who will be happy: LucasArts has partnered with Steam. Digital adventurey goodness."



Argh, verdammt ... jetzt brauche ich erstmal 'nen Schnaps und Unmengen an Schokolade, um die Enttäuschung zu verdauen.


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"Last Crusade, Loom, The Dig, and more - http://bit.ly/YvVgI - For an old school gamer like myself, this is massive news. Excited!"


----------



## darkfuneral (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 04.07.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn es keine allzu bekannte Franchise sein soll, dann wären Zak McKraken oder Grim Fandango sicherlich kandidaten für ein Remake/eine Fortsetzung. Star Wars und Indiana Jones sind zu bekannt und Monkey Island kriegt bereits eine Neuauflage spendiert. Bleiben noch Titel wie das eher unbekannte Loom, The Dig oder eben Maniac Mansion - auch wenn ich da eher auf ein Remake von Day of the Tentacle tippen würde.




Oh Ja ein LOOM-2 oder ein Remake wäre echt geil . Aber zacMcCracken wäre auch cool, wobei da gibts schon eine Fortsetzung von Fans die nicht mal schlecht gemacht ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> "Last Crusade, Loom, The Dig, and more - http://bit.ly/YvVgI - For an old school gamer like myself, this is massive news. Excited!"


fail. einfach nur epic fail ... warum brauch dafür Steam wenn es ScummVM genauso tut?

Unfassbar ... echt.


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

*schnauf* toll -.- Lucasarts bietet die ganzen Klassiker nun bei steam an.... und weiter? -.-


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *schnauf* toll -.- Lucasarts bietet die ganzen Klassiker nun bei steam an.... und weiter? -.-


Nicht die ganzen Klassiker - vorerst nur ein paar:

• Armed and Dangerous™
• Indiana Jones® and the Fate of Atlantis
• Indiana Jones® and the Last Crusade: The Graphic Adventure
• LEGO® Indiana Jones: The Original Adventure
• LOOM™
• Star Wars Battlefront® II
• Star Wars Republic Commando®
• Star Wars Starfighter™
• The Dig®
• Thrillville®: Off the Rails™


----------



## kreychek (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

So viel Auflebens um wirklich absolut Nichts! Enttäuschend. 
Wow, LA hat eine Möglichkeit gefunden, mit den alten Spielen nochmal richtig Geld zu verdienen!

Hurray! \o/


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrievousRemake am 06.07.2009 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *schnauf* toll -.- Lucasarts bietet die ganzen Klassiker nun bei steam an.... und weiter? -.-




Battlefront 2? On PC? You request it? Sure, lets throw that in too. Republic Commando is a personal favorite. Lets put that one in too.


----------



## Nodhead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Tolle Sache *gelangweilt wieder weggeh* Lucas Arts ist auch nicht das, was es mal war. Jetzt recyclen die nicht nur ihre Franchises sondern die uralten Spiele, die man eh schon hat. -.-


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Battlefront 2? On PC? You request it? Sure, lets throw that in too. Republic Commando is a personal favorite. Lets put that one in too.

??und was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten? Beide Spiele sind noch recht neu, beide gibts für PC (beide hab ich...)


----------



## PcOnly (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

The Monkey Island celebration continues on July 15 when LucasArts publishes The
Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition.

The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition will be made available on Xbox LIVE® Arcade
for the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, and PC via
Steam and other online distribution channels.


----------



## GrafGurKe (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hätte mich so über jedi knight gefreut


----------



## RincewindChaos (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> "Last Crusade, Loom, The Dig, and more - http://bit.ly/YvVgI - For an old school gamer like myself, this is massive news. Excited!"



hell yeah!!

omg, geil 

bin gespannt was da noch kommt. 

telltale schon vorbestellt, mi SE per steam und evtl gleich noch indy


----------



## JamesMark (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ist ja deeeer WAAAAAHNSINN! Ich könnte ko*zen


----------



## Nightflier (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das können die sich echt schenken und per Steam sowieso.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "So lets see who will be happy: LucasArts has partnered with Steam. Digital adventurey goodness."




ähm bitte?   
und das war jetzt die phänomenale ankündigung? 
gerade den "retro-gamern" (furchtbares wort übrigens) dürfte das gewaltig am allerwertesten vorbeigehen, da die ja ohnehin in der lage sind ihre schätzchen zu geniessen.
was für ein humbug und dafür macht man erst die pferde scheu- peinlich, abgrundtief peinlich....



Spoiler



hlp-andy wird mich aber wohl gleich eines besseren belehren und mir sagen, weshalb das für uns alle doch toll ist.


----------



## Eisenfresser (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also das verstehe ich nicht. Das ist vielleicht eine Enttäuschung. Wo ist denn jetzt die tolle Nachricht für die Old-School Gamer? Die Spiele haben wir doch alle schon? Soll man die sich jetzt etwa nochmal kaufen und so tun als würde man sie noch nicht kennen?

Das ist wirklich eine dreiste Sache von LucasArts. Ausserdem gibts doch schon ScummVM, also konnte jder die Spiele spielen.


----------



## Eroghor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Son Blödsinn... das Zeug haben wir "Oldschool"-Fans doch sowieso schon alles hier rumliegen 

Oh da kommt noch mehr, MonkeyE über Steam, also doch für PC und nicht nur XBox. Naja, nicht sooo interessant.


----------



## RincewindChaos (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 06.07.2009 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich finde es sehr gut, aber ja glaube kaum, da es nur bei dieser zusammenarbeit bleibt, da kommt sicher noch nen remake von day of tentacle und co 

oder telltale nimmt sich dem fall an. 
klar gibt es hier auch noch abneigende haltung, was steam betrifft, aber ich finde es mittlerweile recht ansprechend und steam vertrau ich mehr als ea mit ihrem download manager


----------



## Elbart (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Eisenfresser am 06.07.2009 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das verstehe ich nicht. Das ist vielleicht eine Enttäuschung. Wo ist denn jetzt die tolle Nachricht für die Old-School Gamer? Die Spiele haben wir doch alle schon? Soll man die sich jetzt etwa nochmal kaufen und so tun als würde man sie noch nicht kennen?
> 
> Das ist wirklich eine dreiste Sache von LucasArts. Ausserdem gibts doch schon ScummVM, also konnte jder die Spiele spielen.


Angeblich gibt es noch Leute, die diese Spiele nicht haben (z.B. mich   ), und da kauf ich die Dinger lieber über Steam als horrende Preise für Gebrauchtexemplare zu bezahlen.


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

And this is just the beginning. We know how much you guys love our old games. This little announcement is just a start.

The team here (alongside Steam) have worked on the old games to make them work in XP/Vista. Very low system requirements


----------



## Nodhead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RincewindChaos am 06.07.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde es sehr gut, aber ja glaube kaum, da es nur bei dieser zusammenarbeit bleibt, da kommt sicher noch nen remake von day of tentacle und co
> 
> oder telltale nimmt sich dem fall an.
> klar gibt es hier auch noch abneigende haltung, was steam betrifft, aber ich finde es mittlerweile recht ansprechend und steam vertrau ich mehr als ea mit ihrem download manager


Ich vertraue keinem von beiden, denn keiner kann mir diese coole Monkey Island Kopierschutzdrehscheibe liefern.   
Naja, kann man nur hoffen, dass jetzt erstmal Köpfe rollen bei LA und irgendwann wirklich die guten alten Franchises würdige Fortsetzungen erhalten. Vor allem Grim Fandango!


----------



## gZM (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elbart am 06.07.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Eisenfresser am 06.07.2009 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
boah wie geil mein adventurepack is 80 euro wert 
http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-LucasArts-Adventure/dp/B00006C24F/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1246902337&sr=8-13


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RincewindChaos am 06.07.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> oder telltale nimmt sich dem fall an.
> klar gibt es hier auch noch abneigende haltung, was steam betrifft, aber ich finde es mittlerweile recht ansprechend und steam vertrau ich mehr als ea mit ihrem download manager




das hat überhaupt nix mit einer abneigung ggü steam zu tun.
was hab ich denn davon, wenn spiele, die ich seit jahrzehnten besitze, von nun an über steam beziehbar sind?
rein gar nix.

und ja; _wenn_ man so was schon geheimnissvoll ankündigt, dann erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig mehr (auch wenns eigentlich klar war, dass da nix wirklich "grossartiges" kommen wird).


----------



## Vidaro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

aha heißt es kommen alle alten spiele die LA vor paar monaten einzeln für 9 euro veröffentlicht hat.... super


----------



## RC38 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mann, die verstehen es echt ihre noch vorhandenen Fans zu enttäuschen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 06.07.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aha heißt es kommen alle alten spiele die LA vor paar monaten einzeln für 9 euro veröffentlicht hat.... super


Wann hat LA Dig & co für den Preis rausgelassen?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Denn ich möchte gerne die alten Klassiker wieder haben.
Einige hab ich noch (Full Throttle, Dig...)
Aber Loom, auch wenns jetzt nicht DAS Highlight war, möchte ich gerne mal wieder spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und ja; _wenn_ man so was schon geheimnissvoll ankündigt, dann erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig mehr [...]


 Ist sicherlich ne eher „dürftige Sache“, aber wie gesagt, welche große Ankündigung muss im Vorfeld angekündigt werden, damit sich danach auch jeder mitbekommt? Je schlechter / banaler, desto mehr PR & Hype wird eben im Vorfeld benötigt / gemacht.


----------



## Azrailmewt (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

wieso kein xwing alliance  Wieso wird SOWAS nicht mehr gemacht, mir sind die Adventure zwar nicht wirklich egal, aber ein XWING Alliance mit DX11 und einfach saugeiler Grafik wär doch mal der Hammer, aber wieso kommt man nicht auf sowas ...


----------



## ericflash (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

*schnarch* , und ich hab mich echt schon auf ein neutes Adventure gefreut. Es wird wohl auf ewig Monkey Island 4 als letztes brauchbares Adventure von Lucas Arts in meinem Regal stehen. Und kommt mir ja nicht mit dem neuen Episoden Dings - Bums Monkey Island


----------



## Xaryion (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2009 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl kaum die "große Nachricht". Valve hat ja wenig mit Old School zu tun. Und wenn man sich die Uhrzeiten anguckt, in der die Nachrichten veröffentlicht wurden, dann erkennt man doch, dass die Stunde noch nicht abgelaufen war.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ericflash am 06.07.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *schnarch* , und ich hab mich echt schon auf ein neutes Adventure gefreut. [...]


Wie soll das funktionieren? Die guten und kreativen Adventureköpfe haben Lucas Arts doch schon lange verlassen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Azrailmewt am 06.07.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso kein xwing alliance  Wieso wird SOWAS nicht mehr gemacht, mir sind die Adventure zwar nicht wirklich egal, aber ein XWING Alliance mit DX11 und einfach saugeiler Grafik wär doch mal der Hammer, aber wieso kommt man nicht auf sowas ...



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr dankbar, daß sie die Nummer mit X-Wing Alliance bleiben lassen. Denkst Du ernsthaft, daß die einen Raumkampfsimulator mit einer umfangreichen Tastaturbelegung und einem dicken Handbuch rausbringen? Allein das letzte wäre doch schon ein K.O.-Kriterium - Handbücher zu lesen, die mehr Seiten als die Anleitung eines Elektrorasierers haben, wäre doch schlicht zuviel verlangt. 

Ich vermute, würde LA heute eine "Raumkampfsimulation" bringen, würde das so ein lächerliches Ballerspiel wie Starfighter werden - nein danke.


----------



## Nodhead (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Xaryion am 06.07.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2009 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will deine Hoffnung ja nicht vollends zerstören, aber: Das PDF hast du gelesen? Mehr kommt da nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Xaryion am 06.07.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl kaum die "große Nachricht".  [...]


 Groß ist relativ. Für Lucas Arts ist es eine große Nachricht. Immerhin hat man genügend Leute durch virales Web 2.0-Marketing informiert und freut sich jetzt über all die Spieler, die bereit sind für die Oldies erneut zu bezahlen und dann auch gleich die Delux-Version der Spiele, sprich mit DRM, erwerben. Ist doch für LA quasi ein Win-Win-Geschäft. Man muss nix große Entwickeln, sondern veröffentlich einfach einige alte Kamellen und freut sich über jeden Gewinn, den man praktisch ab Minute 1 hat.

Sicherlich, wenn die Nachricht nur als PR-Meldung verkündet wäre, dann hätte kaum jemand was mitbekommen bzw. es wäre schnell in Vergessenheit geraten / eine Nachricht unter vielen. Aber so konnte man eben von großer Ankündigung sprechen und fast alle sind darauf angesprungen.


----------



## olstyle (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also bei den Star Wars Games hat LA ja schon mal derbst daneben gelangt.

Erst recht keine "good old games", aber auch kein Jedi Knight und kein KOTOR(Teil 1 zum angemessenen Preis wäre z.B. genial, schließlich gab es ja nie ein Budget-Rerelease).


----------



## Graugon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Steam? NEIN DANKE!


----------



## oceano (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmmmmm, ok..... sind die Spiele in irgendeiner Art und Weise "aufbereitet"?
Weil die, die mich interessieren hab ich eh schon


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 06.07.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, ok..... sind die Spiele in irgendeiner Art und Weise "aufbereitet"?
> Weil die, die mich interessieren hab ich eh schon


Ich denke mal das sind die nomalen Spiele von damals nur mit dem Sourcecode von ScummVM oder Dosbox verwurstelt damit es auch auf aktuellen Systemen ohne Probleme läuft.

Am Anfang dachte ich Lucas Arts entwickelt ein neues Adventure, aber das die große News nur die ist das LA die alten Spiele über Steam (igitt) verkloppt und sonst nix..... Ich bin extrem enttäuscht.

Ich hoffe DosBox und/oder ScummVM werden dafür auch reichlich entlohnt und nicht das LA einfach den Code kopiert und das Geld behalten.


----------



## Drinius (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Boah was für ne dürftige Ankündigung...


----------



## NineEleven (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

n neues jedi knight oder republic commando 2 oder clone wars oder sowas wäre mir lieber..

aber das ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## head2003 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Na toll ich dachte da kommt nun noch sowas im Stile von Monkey Island: Special Edition ( http://www.lucasarts.com/games/monkeyisland/ ), wo weitere Klassiker aufbereitet werden.. Stattdessen macht man wieder und wieder Geld mit den alten Sachen +seufz+
Ich denke auch das einfach DoxBox oder ScrummVM da mit reingewuselt wurde.. Mit DosBox wäre es nicht das erstemal glaube ich...
Najaa vielleicht lassen die sich irgendwann nochmal breitschlagen weitere Klassiker neu aufzubereiten, wenn sie die alten dann alle verkauft haben +fg+


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Fantastisch. 

Darauf haben wir jetzt seit zwei Jahren gewartet und jetzt geschieht es wirklich. Unglaublich! Ich werd als erstes wieder Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis spielen. Das hab ich jetzt so lange nicht mehr gespielt. Kann mich noch erinnern als ich es mir von einem Schulfreund ausgeborgt hatte. Nur das Ding hatte so einen tollen Kopierschutz, also jedes mal beim Starten den Freund angerufen, die Daten durchgegeben, er hat die Kombination nachgeschlagen und mir übers Telefon mitgeteilt. So lang bis ich ihm zu lästig wurde und er mir das Heftchen auch noch geschenkt hat. (Was ich glaube ich heute noch irgendwo haben müsste...)


----------



## RincewindChaos (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Fantastisch.
> 
> Darauf haben wir jetzt seit zwei Jahren gewartet und jetzt geschieht es wirklich. Unglaublich! Ich werd als erstes wieder Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis spielen. Das hab ich jetzt so lange nicht mehr gespielt. Kann mich noch erinnern als ich es mir von einem Schulfreund ausgeborgt hatte. Nur das Ding hatte so einen tollen Kopierschutz, also jedes mal beim Starten den Freund angerufen, die Daten durchgegeben, er hat die Kombination nachgeschlagen und mir übers Telefon mitgeteilt. So lang bis ich ihm zu lästig wurde und er mir das Heftchen auch noch geschenkt hat. (Was ich glaube ich heute noch irgendwo haben müsste...)



bei mir werden es wohl loom und evtl nen indy game 
und es steht dort ja deutlich das noch andere sachen kommen werden 

wenn jetzt noch bf1943 über steam kommt, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## alceleniel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Da komm ich nach 20 Jahren vielleicht doch noch dazu mal Loom zu spielen, das war nämlich fast das einzige Lucasfilm-Adventure, was ich nie gespielt hatte. Und dann mal wieder die anderen... The Dig fand ich spannend, obwohl die Kritiken nicht so gut waren, bei The Last Crusade bin ich manchmal verzweifelt und dann das geniale Fate of Atlantis


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich! Ich werd als erstes wieder Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis spielen.


... dann Spiel das neue Indy Spiel für die Wii, dort ist Indiana Jones Fate of Atlantis integriert.   

Also ganz ehrlich ... ScummVM leistet mir verdammt gute Dienste, sei es auf meinem PDA als Reisebegleiter oder auf meinem PC.

Die alten Klassiker hat bestimmt "jeder" irgendwo, sei es auf Magazinen wie Bestseller Games oder eben eBay, wo diese Zeitschriftenversionen gerne mal verkauft werden zu einem akzeptablen Preis.

Den Sinn das ganze jetzt über Steam zu erwerben ... keine Ahnung. Da hätte LA lieber auf gog.com setzen sollen. Die Spiele dort sind wenigstens DRM frei.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				alceleniel am 06.07.2009 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Da komm ich nach 20 Jahren vielleicht doch noch dazu mal Loom zu spielen, das war nämlich fast das einzige Lucasfilm-Adventure, was ich nie gespielt hatte. Und dann mal wieder die anderen... The Dig fand ich spannend, obwohl die Kritiken nicht so gut waren, bei The Last Crusade bin ich manchmal verzweifelt und dann das geniale Fate of Atlantis


Bei Indy 3 biste verzweifelt? Beim Fistbattle gg. böse Nazis?    
Loom hab ich damals auf meinem 286'er mit EGA Grafik gespielt ... ich hab im Grunde *alle* Sierra, LA etc. Spiele gespielt ... bis auf The Dig, das hat mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht gereizt.


----------



## Elbart (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sinn das ganze jetzt über Steam zu erwerben ... keine Ahnung. Da hätte LA lieber auf gog.com setzen sollen. Die Spiele dort sind wenigstens DRM frei.


Wenn die mal andere Bezahlmöglichkeiten außer Plastik oder FraudPal anbieten würden, wären sie auch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sinn das ganze jetzt über Steam zu erwerben ... keine Ahnung.


Doppelklick -> spielen 




> Da hätte LA lieber auf gog.com setzen sollen. Die Spiele dort sind wenigstens DRM frei.


Vielleicht möchten sie aber auch Geld damit machen und da kommt man am Marktführer halt kaum vorbei.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elbart am 06.07.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, das gog.com eine amerikanische Seite ist & in Amerika "Plastik" absoluter Standard ist.

Ich und mein halber Freundeskreis haben bereits öfters bei gog.com gekauft und keine Probleme gehabt, und eine Kreditkarte sollte doch jeder auftreiben können ... selbst wenn es die von Mami und Papi ist.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit scummvm ist das eigentlich nicht unbedingt komplizierter oder was meinst du?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und du meinst ScummVM ist komplizierter?  :-o   
Ich würde sagen mit ScummVM kommst du schneller an dein Ziel als wie mit Steam wenn man nur für die alten Adventures Steam extra installieren würde.

ScummVM sind genau drei Klicks.
1. ScummVM Vernüpfung starten
2. Spiel selektieren
3. Starten drücken

Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass es auch eine Art "Schnellstart" gibt, wenn man eine bestimmte Kommandozeile hinzufügt.



> > Da hätte LA lieber auf gog.com setzen sollen. Die Spiele dort sind wenigstens DRM frei.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht möchten sie aber auch Geld damit machen und da kommt man am Marktführer halt kaum vorbei.


Kann sein, und auch ihr gutes Recht ... trotzdem gebe ich lieber so einen Startup wie gog.com mein Geld & habe dafür eine Datei die ich nach belieben sichern, kopieren etc. kann.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alten Klassiker hat bestimmt "jeder" irgendwo, sei es auf Magazinen wie Bestseller Games oder eben eBay, wo diese Zeitschriftenversionen gerne mal verkauft werden zu einem akzeptablen Preis.


Also Loom hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Und auf Ebay sind die Teile nicht wirklich günstig:
http://games.shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=Loom&_sacat=14616&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=Loom&_osacat=0
(mit einer Ausnahme)

Ich wart jetzt erstmal die Preise ab und bin froh, dass man einige Klassiker wieder spielen kann. Da sind Titel dabei, die ich leider nicht mehr habe. Hauptsächlich weil ich die Games damals mit den jeweiligen PCs (C65 & Amiga) weggab.
Schande über mich!

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Gabs da nicht mal vor ein paar Monaten einen Bericht über eine Online-Vertriebsplattform, die sich auf Klassiker spezialisieren wollte. Wie hiess die nochmals?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 06.07.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs da nicht mal vor ein paar Monaten einen Bericht über eine Online-Vertriebsplattform, die sich auf Klassiker spezialisieren wollte. Wie hiess die nochmals?


Meinst vermutlich GoG (Good old Games). Feine Seite. 
Link zur Spieleliste von GoG




			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem gebe ich lieber so einen Startup wie gog.com mein Geld & habe dafür eine Datei die ich nach belieben sichern, kopieren etc. kann.


Sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## STF (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestimmt nicht...
Für Leute die nur an diesen Adventures interessiert sind und bisher steamlos waren, ist es wohl sogar ein größerer Aufwand sich selbiges zu installieren/downaloaden/updaten.

Edit: Rabowke war schneller...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 06.07.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Loom hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> Und auf Ebay sind die Teile nicht wirklich günstig:
> http://games.shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=Loom&_sacat=14616&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=Loom&_osacat=0
> (mit einer Ausnahme)


Wie gesagt, ich hab mir damals fast alle Ausgaben der Bestseller Games gekauft, u.a. diese hier:

Classic Adventure Compilation
Inhalt: Loom, Maniac Mansion, Zak McKracken



> Wenn wir schon dabei sind:
> Gabs da nicht mal vor ein paar Monaten einen Bericht über eine Online-Vertriebsplattform, die sich auf Klassiker spezialisieren wollte. Wie hiess die nochmals?


Klassiker im Allgemeinen? Eigentlich "nur" gog.com ... ich find die Seite ziemlich cool.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst vermutlich GoG (Good old Games). Feine Seite.
> Link zur Spieleliste von GoG


Asoo... DAS ist GoG
*freudensprüngemach*
Also dieser Link wäre mich doch glatt ne Runde Bier wert.
Mein Dank geht an Rabowke und Nali!


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

keine ahnung, obs hier schon zu lesen war, aber die *monkey island se kommt am 15.7.*


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, obs hier schon zu lesen war, aber die *monkey island se kommt am 15.7.*


... für ?! PC und 360?!

Und Drake, gerne doch & immer wieder.


----------



## sagichnet (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

The Dig....omfg

Das Spiel habe ich mir in der Grundschule aus unserer Bücherei ausgeliehen udn mit Kumpels gezockt, wir haben es aber nie  komplett geschafft.....hatte es komplett aus meinem Gedächtnis verbannt und jetzt komtm es über Steam, genial ^^


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> PC und 360?!




für beide parallel, ja. 

ist die steuerung auf der 360 eigentlich direkt? 
ansonsten ist pad steuerung bei so was doch eher "umständlich".

edit:
ein bisschen wundert es mich ja, dass man nicht noch das 20. jubiläum von teil 1 abgewartet hat.   :-o


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast wohl ein 'intelligentes' System was Kontextbasierend ist. 
D.h. du steuerst zwar den Mauszeiger, musst aber nicht umständlich auf "Öffnen" klicken, sondern das 'weiß' er dann automatisch das du die, Beispiel, Tür öffnen willst.

Solche Interaktion hat man kurz im "Teaser" gesehen.

Was mich nur interessieren würde, du kannst ja "on the fly" zwischen Remake und Original switchen, so wie bei R-Type, nur wie ist das mit dem Interface dann geregelt?

Hat man dann das normale "Nimm" "Gehe zu" etc.pp. Interface? Es gab mal so ein Spezial von irgendeiner Seite was fast eine Stunde ging, nur die haben wohl die PC Version gezockt.
Jedenfalls hatten die dann im Original eben das Originalinterface.

Ich würds mir eigentlich gerne für die 360 kaufen wollen ...


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und du meinst ScummVM ist komplizierter?  :-o


Ich hab keine Ahnung was ScummVM sein soll.




> Kann sein, und auch ihr gutes Recht ... trotzdem gebe ich lieber so einen Startup wie gog.com mein Geld & habe dafür eine Datei die ich nach belieben sichern, kopieren etc. kann.


Wozu sichern, kopieren, etc.? Ich will es immer verfügbar haben, nie mehr darüber nachdenken müssen, einfach: Doppelklick und spielen. Das ist ja das tolle an der Sache.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du veräppelst mich grad, oder?

http://www.scummvm.org/


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das kommt davon, wenn man steam zur einzig wahren religion erhebt. 

aber im ernst; solltest du scummvm wirklich nicht kennen, scheint es dir bislang ja nicht so wirklich wichtig gewesen zu sein, die alten lucasarts klassiker mal wieder zu spielen.   

ansonsten: einfach googlen.



Spoiler



(google kennst du aber?)


----------



## Drinius (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Kann sein, und auch ihr gutes Recht ... trotzdem gebe ich lieber so einen Startup wie gog.com mein Geld & habe dafür eine Datei die ich nach belieben sichern, kopieren etc. kann.


Wozu sichern, kopieren, etc.? Ich will es immer verfügbar haben, nie mehr darüber nachdenken müssen, einfach: Doppelklick und spielen. Das ist ja das tolle an der Sache. [/quote]
Jop, scummvm eben  Gibts für x verschiedene Plattformen - gibt sogar nen übersichtlichen Wikipedia-Eintrag dafür


----------



## Drinius (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Drinius am 06.07.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kann sein, und auch ihr gutes Recht ... trotzdem gebe ich lieber so einen Startup wie gog.com mein Geld & habe dafür eine Datei die ich nach belieben sichern, kopieren etc. kann.
> 
> 
> Wozu sichern, kopieren, etc.? Ich will es immer verfügbar haben, nie mehr darüber nachdenken müssen, einfach: Doppelklick und spielen. Das ist ja das tolle an der Sache.


 [/quote]
Jop, scummvm eben  Gibts für x verschiedene Plattformen - gibt sogar nen übersichtlichen Wikipedia-Eintrag dafür 
Und das nächste Mal schau ich nochmal, ob ich nicht doch den "Bearbeiten"-Button benutze *sorry*


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> aber im ernst; solltest du scummvm wirklich nicht kennen, scheint es dir bislang ja nicht so wirklich wichtig gewesen zu sein, die alten lucasarts klassiker mal wieder zu spielen.


Ich sagte ja, dass wir seit Jahren darauf gewartet haben, dass die LucasArts-Spiele über Steam kommen. Ich zahl lieber ein paar Euro und hab alles einfach und praktisch über Steam, als mich mit irgendwelchen Zusatztools rumzuschlagen.

Und was ein paar Hardcore-Spieler und Stammposter auf einer Spieleseite so alles wissen, ist bei weitem nicht das was der Durchschnittsuser so alles weiß. Und ich denke ich weiß wovon ich rede wenn ich sowas sage, gibt ja auch Themen bei denen ich mich überdurchschnittlich gut auskenne.




			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Du veräppelst mich grad, oder?


Klar, ist ja meine Art...


----------



## STF (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mich würde auch mal interessieren wie das beim switchen zwischen Remake un Original auf der XB360 funktioniert.   

*@ Bonkic:*
Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle?
agvoter hat ja auch schon diese Datum hier Thread genannt.

*@ HLP-Andy:*
Dann solltest du dir das ruhig mal ansehen, damit kann man auch noch andere Spiele & Adventures spielen, z.B:
- Beneath a Steel Sky
- Lure of the Temptress
- Elvira1+2, 
- die Gobliiins Teile
- Simon the Sorcerer 1&2
http://www.scummvm.org/compatibility/


*@ PCGames:*
Die Bildunterschriften solltet ihr vielleicht jetzt auch mal anpassen... 
http://www.scummvm.org/compatibility/


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 06.07.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @ HLP-Andy:
> Dann solltest du dir das ruhig mal ansehen, damit kann man auch noch andere Spiele & Adventures spielen, z.B:
> - Beneath a Steel Sky
> - Lure of the Temptress
> ...


Ich kenn nicht eines davon...


----------



## olstyle (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alten Klassiker hat bestimmt "jeder" irgendwo, sei es auf Magazinen wie Bestseller Games oder eben eBay, wo diese Zeitschriftenversionen gerne mal verkauft werden zu einem akzeptablen Preis.


Also ich hab längst nicht alle, was einfach daran liegt dass ich zu jung bin um die Games bei Release oder sogar als "Bestseller Game" gekauft zu haben.
Nur ein paar hab ich mal beim Onkel angespielt(MI) oder selbst gebraucht gekauft(Grim Fandango). 

Da ich mit meinen mittlerweile 20 Jahren aber durchaus über ein bisschen Kaufkraft verfüge und nicht unbedingt Lust habe ebay ab zu grasen wenn es doch den bequemeren Weg über Steam(oder GoG) gibt sehe ich mich durchaus als Zielgruppe.

@HLP-Andy:
Ich wage zu behaupten dass die Schnittmenge zwischen ScummVM Kennern und Adventurefans genau so groß bis größer ist als die von Steam-Usern und Adventurefans.

Wenn dir wirklich so viel an deinen alten LA GAmes liegt solltest du das dringend mal ausprobieren, und am besten fängst du gleich mit BASS an, dann hast du sogar einen gratis Anreiz .

Es muss ja nicht der Windows-PC sein, das Programm läuft schließlich auch auf Handhelds, PocketPCs und Handys. Das kann Steam bis jetzt noch nicht .


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja, dass wir seit Jahren darauf gewartet haben, dass die LucasArts-Spiele über Steam kommen. Ich zahl lieber ein paar Euro und hab alles einfach und praktisch über Steam, als mich mit irgendwelchen Zusatztools rumzuschlagen.



das ist ja das tolle an scummvm.
damit muss man sich nicht rumschlagen, zumindest mal nicht mehr als mit steam (wenn man den vergleich unbedingt ziehen will  ).



> Und was ein paar Hardcore-Spieler und Stammposter auf einer Spieleseite so alles wissen, ist bei weitem nicht das was der Durchschnittsuser so alles weiß.



das ist natürlich richtig und deshalb befürworte ich auch eine erneute veröffentlichung, zumal es ja seit jahren eigentlich keine (legale) möglichkeit mehr gibt an einige dieser spiele zu kommen. [(ob sich der (insbesonere grafik- )verwöhnte nachwuchs mit den 1:1 umsetzungen anfreunden kann, bleibt allerdings abzuwarten - auch wenn das in anderen genres (japano- rpgs) ja durchaus der fall zu sein scheint)]. 

dass allerdings du, als doch sehr internet- und computerspielaffiner, noch nie was davon gehört hast, wunderte mich dann doch.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 06.07.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Bonkic:*
> Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle?
> agvoter hat ja auch schon diese Datum hier Thread genannt.




zb
Secret of Monkey Island remake drops anchor July 15


----------



## Alf1507 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu sichern, kopieren, etc.? Ich will es immer verfügbar haben, nie mehr darüber nachdenken müssen, einfach: Doppelklick und spielen. Das ist ja das tolle an der Sache.


Ok, das wird jetzt sicherlich eine Überraschung für dich sein - also aufgepasst:
Ich kann auch meine ganz normalen Ladenversionen einfach per Doppelklick starten! Meine DVD's habe ich übrigens auch immer verfügbar - ganz ohne langwierigen Download. DVD einlegen -> installieren -> Doppelklick -> spielen.

P.S. Diese Meldung ist einfach eine absolute Enttäuschung. Ich hatte mich schon auf eine Ankündigung einer genialen Neuauflage, oder etwas ähnliches,  gefreut und dann kommt sowas.


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 06.07.2009 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @HLP-Andy:
> Ich wage zu behaupten dass die Schnittmenge zwischen ScummVM Kennern und Adventurefans genau so groß bis größer ist als die von Steam-Usern und Adventurefans.


Ich bin kein eingefleischter Adventurefan. Aber ich freu mich nun darauf, ein paar Spiele meiner Jugend (wie das klingt...) nochmal spielen zu können.




> Wenn dir wirklich so viel an deinen alten LA GAmes liegt solltest du das dringend mal ausprobieren, und am besten fängst du gleich mit BASS an, dann hast du sogar einen gratis Anreiz .


Ich hab keine Ahnung was "BASS" ist und ich werde ja gleich am Mittwoch die LA-Spiele spielen. 




> Es muss ja nicht der Windows-PC sein, das Programm läuft schließlich auch auf Handhelds, PocketPCs und Handys. Das kann Steam bis jetzt noch nicht .


Dafür vertreibt es Tiger.




			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2009 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> dass allerdings du, als doch sehr internet- und computerspielaffiner, noch nie was davon gehört hast, wunderte mich dann doch.


Meine Interessen sind sehr konzentriert.


----------



## Elbart (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 06.07.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Elbart am 06.07.2009 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, klar, nur 12jährige Bubis hier.   
In den USA mag die Kreditkartensammelwut berechtigt sein (diesen Banken würde ich auch nicht trauen), aber hier in Europa gibt es funktionierende Finanzgesetze und Bankensysteme.
Lastschrift funktioniert ohne Probleme. Deswegen sehe ich nicht ein, wieso ich für die Möglichkeit zu bezahlen bezahlen soll.
Und über eBayPal lege ich mal den Mantel des Schweigens.
Aber das ist jetzt schon zu off-topic.


----------



## olstyle (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 06.07.2009 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wir wollen dir nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen noch mehr Spiele aus deiner Jugend(schließlich hat LA ja längst nicht alle für Steam angekündigt) spielen zu können.


> > Wenn dir wirklich so viel an deinen alten LA GAmes liegt solltest du das dringend mal ausprobieren, und am besten fängst du gleich mit BASS an, dann hast du sogar einen gratis Anreiz .
> 
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung was "BASS" ist und ich werde ja gleich am Mittwoch die LA-Spiele spielen.


Auf Links klicken kannst du aber schon, oder braucht man das mit Steam neuerdings auch nicht mehr?

Was du unter dem Link vorfindest ist auf jeden Fall ein super Adventure was jeder mal ausprobiert haben sollte, und das mittlerweile sogar ohne etwas zahlen zu müssen.


> > Es muss ja nicht der Windows-PC sein, das Programm läuft schließlich auch auf Handhelds, PocketPCs und Handys. Das kann Steam bis jetzt noch nicht .
> 
> 
> Dafür vertreibt es Tiger.


Jaja, mit heißer Luft(=Dampf=Steam) kann man so allerhand anfangen  .




> Bonkic am 06.07.2009 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offensichtlich  .


----------



## STF (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bonkic, ich danke!  

Was mich beim Remake und dem umschalten zum Original auch interessieren würde, wie es da mit der Übersetzung geregelt ist... Hat man da dann wieder die alte originale Boris Schneider Übersetzung? Er selbst scheint es ja auch nicht so genau zu wissen:
http://www.dreisechzig.net/audio/veteranen-podcast04.mp3

BTW: interessantes Interview mit Boris Schneider(-Johne) aka Doc Bobo
http://www.gamersglobal.de/interview/interview-mit-boris-schneider-0?page=0,0


----------



## HLP-Andy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 06.07.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir wollen dir nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen noch mehr Spiele aus deiner Jugend(schließlich hat LA ja längst nicht alle für Steam angekündigt) spielen zu können.


Weitere sollen folgen: "This is just the beginning.”




> Auf Links klicken kannst du aber schon, oder braucht man das mit Steam neuerdings auch nicht mehr?
> 
> Was du unter dem Link vorfindest ist auf jeden Fall ein super Adventure was jeder mal ausprobiert haben sollte, und das mittlerweile sogar ohne etwas zahlen zu müssen.


Danke, aber ich dachte es wäre bereits rübergekommen, dass ich an irgendwelchen Extra-Tools nicht interessiert bin und jetzt einfach abwarte bis die Spiele über Steam erscheinen.




> Jaja, mit heißer Luft(=Dampf=Steam) kann man so allerhand anfangen


Ich dachte Dampf wäre heißes Wasser, nicht heiße Luft.


----------



## Skoo (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber ich dachte es wäre bereits rübergekommen, dass ich an irgendwelchen Extra-Tools nicht interessiert bin und jetzt einfach abwarte bis die Spiele über Steam erscheinen.




Du bist nicht an Extra-Tools interessiert...aber was ist dann bitte Steam?


----------



## Nozzle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Was war jetzt nochmal gleich die ganz große Ankündigung, ich scheine es nicht so ganz mitbekommen zu haben?


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Skoo am 07.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist nicht an Extra-Tools interessiert...aber was ist dann bitte Steam?


Das Programm, das ich nach den Grafik-Treibern und Firefox als erstes nach dem Aufsetzen von Windows installiere, kann man wohl kaum als "extra" bezeichnen.


----------



## Shinizm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"Erwartet uns ein neuer Star Wars-Titel, oder vielleicht eine Neuauflage von Day of the Tentacle oder Zak McKraken? Fans von LucasArts-Spielen sollten sich den kommenden Montag rot im Kalender eintragen"


Montag is´ nu´ rum. Bin wohl blind...wo steht doch gleich das neue Game?......


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 07.07.2009 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Montag is´ nu´ rum. Bin wohl blind...wo steht doch gleich das neue Game?......


Es wurde nie gesagt, dass ein neues Spiel kommt. Die Ankündigung war, dass LucasArts mit Valve eine Partnerschaft eingegangen ist und seine alten Klassiker nun über Steam veröffentlicht.


----------



## STF (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Skoo am 07.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und andere installieren sich in gleicher Reihenfolge eben Scumm VM, das ist für diese Leute genauso wenig extra.  



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde nie gesagt, dass ein neues Spiel kommt. Die Ankündigung war, dass LucasArts mit Valve eine Partnerschaft eingegangen ist und seine alten Klassiker nun über Steam veröffentlicht.


Naja, trotzdem wird einem hier bei Bildunterschriften was anderes suggeriert:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,689092/LucasArts-Enthuellung-Grosse-Ankuendigung-fuer-Old-School-Fans-UPDATE-5/PC/News/?menu=browser&mode=article&browsersize=standard&article_id=689092&entity_id=15559&image_id=185347&page=1&order=#top

Ebenso auf anderen Seiten von Computec...
http://www.cynamite.de/pc/news/more/lucasarts_neues_spiel_wird_am_montag_angekuendigt/18988/lucasarts_neues_spiel_wird_am_montag_angekuendigt.html


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 07.07.2009 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 01:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorallem muss man ScummVM nicht 'erneut' installieren. Man sichert einfach seinen kompletten ScummVM Ordner und das wars. Sei es auf DVD, ext. Festplatte etc.pp. ... man muss ScummVM nicht Neu installieren, sondern man kann es immer kopieren.

Anyhow ... wg. der Übersetzung: das ist eine interessante Frage, vorallem hab ich bislang noch nie irgendwelche dt. Schnipsel gelesen / gehört. Bislang waren alle Trailer, Screenshots etc. mit engl. Text und engl. Sprachausgabe.

Übrigens ist es der gleiche Sprecher der auch schon MI3 & MI4 ( nicht ganz 100% sicher *g* ) vertont hat, jedenfalls im Original. Richtig 'genial' wäre es, wenn sie die Texte der dt. MI Version von Doc Lobo nehmen und den Sprecher von MI 3 & MI 4 dt.

Dann zahl ich gerne 1200 MS Points


----------



## Psychonautic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hier sollte doch ein Platz sein, wo die Community ihre Meinung zu einem Thema austauschen kann.

HLP-Andy: es tut mir sehr leid, aber immer wenn du an den Diskussionen teilnimmst, fühle ich mich als Leser wie in einem Verkaufsgespräch. Man bekommt einfach schnell das Gefühl, dass du Geld dafür bekommst Steam als die Offenbarung schlechthin anzupreisen.

Ich selber finde Steam nicht schlecht (nutze es auch bei den aktuellen Games) und kann auch viele deiner Kommentare gegen die Steam-Flames gut nachvollziehen.
Ich finde es auch gut, dass es die Lucasartsspiele bald wieder alle legal zu erwerben gibt (mir wäre jedoch GoG auch lieber gewesen).

Aber der Kern der Sache ist doch die: die Mehrheit der Leute die bei der Erwähnung von Monkey Island und Co. beinahe in Freudentränen ausbrechen, haben die Spiele schon zu Hause. Und dieselben Leute sind wohl zu 99% schon mal auf die Idee gekommen "Lucasarts Klassiker unter XP" in Google einzutippen und dann kommt man an ScummVM einfach nicht vorbei.

Exe ziehen, ausführen, auf Spiel hinzufügen klicken und Installationsordner oder Image anklicken. Das war's. Ohne Untertreibung geht das in 20 Sekunden. Zusätzlich kann ich die Spiele noch auf meinem Nintendo DS mitnehmen.
Das übertrifft Steam an Flexibilität und Komfort so schnell sicher nicht.

Wenn du ScummVM bis jetzt völlig ignoriert hast, sehe dich bitte nicht als repräsentativen Teil der a Retro-Adventure-Games-Interessierten!

Diese Menschen haut so eine Nachricht wie gestern von Lucasarts eben einfach nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Vllt. noch als Nachtrag, hier sieht man nochmal Spielszenen der 360 Version.

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass man beim Switch auf das Original das normale alte Interface hat und dieses eben normal bedient.

Find ich gut ... jetzt müsste nur noch die Frage bezügl. einer ggf. dt. Version geklärt werden. Grandios wäre ja dt. / eng. in einem Paket mit der Möglichkeit zum Wechseln.

Aber ich glaube DAS wäre etwas zuviel verlangt ... oder?


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Interessen sind sehr konzentriert.


klingt eher danach, als wenn du deinen horizont absichtlich einschränken würdest.


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 07.07.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 06.07.2009 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber wirklich sehr amüsant.
Als wäre es so ein großes Drama sich ein paar MB herunterzuladen, und ein paar Klicks dazu verschwenden seine alten Lucas Arts Adventures zu starten dazu ist es noch gratis. 
Den lieber betreibe ich einen geringeren Mehraufwand um alte Spiele zum laufen zu bringen als das ich nochmal extra für sie zahle. Vorausgesetzt man hat die CDs noch zuhause.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es für Andy genauso kompliziert wie für ein Spiel die DVD einzulegen.   


Zum Topic.
Ich bin nicht wirklich enttäuscht weil ich nichts erwartet habe und mit einer eher belanglosen Meldung gerechnet habe. 
Ich glaube ich besorge mir aber die 360 Version des Monkey Island Remakes, sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Skoo am 07.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, kann man.
Und objektiv gesehen ist es das auch: ein Programm, was man für das Spiel an sich _eigentlich_ nicht braucht.

Und genauso wie SCUMM VM: ein Programm, das man installiert, um Spiele damit spielen zu können.

Und solange es bei den LucasArt Spielen keine Achievements oder sonstige neue Community Features gibt, tun beide Programme auch ziemlich dasselbe. (Mit Ausnahme der Downloadmöglichkeit bei Steam)


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 07.07.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (Mit Ausnahme der Downloadmöglichkeit bei Steam)


das wäre für mich sogar ein (der einzige) vorteil, weil ich meine sammlung durch hochwasser verloren habe. HL² und konsorten habe ich deswegen immer noch, sonst wären die weg gewesen wie der rest. die datenträger sind ja auch weg.
aber an einzelnen Lucasarts titeln bin ich nicht interessiert, wenn schon will ich das ganze paket wieder haben.


----------



## cosmo76 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Na ja, ich finde das sind gute Nachrichten. Ich habe alle meinen alten Originale entweder verkauft oder sie sind (Schande über meine Haupt) im Müll gelandet.  The Dig habe ich ganz verpasst. Allerdings würde ich für ein paar nostalgische Gefühle nicht mehr als 5-10 Euro berappen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cosmo76 am 07.07.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> im Müll gelandet



im müll?   
das ist doch jetzt nicht dein ernst?
heft cds kann man ja wegschmeissen, aber doch keine "richtigen" spiele.
wie kommt man denn auf so eine idee?



> Allerdings würde ich für ein paar nostalgische Gefühle nicht mehr als 5-10 Euro berappen.



die preise, insbesondere für die p`n`c adventures, würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## STF (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 07.07.2009 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. noch als Nachtrag, hier sieht man nochmal Spielszenen der 360 Version.
> 
> Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass man beim Switch auf das Original das normale alte Interface hat und dieses eben normal bedient.
> 
> ...



Auch noch mal ein Nachtrag... 
Bei Gamespot gibt es diese E3 Stage Demo (14min), gespielt auf der 360, da wird das sogar noch mal richtig erklärt (ab 3:37min): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmVTR7GZE0Q&feature=related
Das Dagbladet.no Video lädt bei mir leider ewig.
*Edit:*
Auch in diesem E3 Video bekommt man einen guten Eindruck von Steuerung & Interface:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UDrXP3qM2Q&feature=related (ab 5:10min)

Zu deinen letzten beiden Sätzen:
Ja, als Paket wäre es wohl traumhaft. 
Ich weiß halt nicht wie das beim deutschen XBL-Marktplatz geregelt ist. 
Vor allem bei P&C Adventures, die waren ja bisher rar bis gar nicht vorhanden.

*Edit: *
Man könnte ja auch zwei Versionen anbieten und den Kunden wählen lassen.
Das dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
Schade das es dazu noch keine echten Information gibt oder bisher nicht drauf eingegangen wurde. Gerade für den deutschen Sprachraum nicht gerade unwichtig.

BTW: Doc *B*obo


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 07.07.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> im müll?
> das ist doch jetzt nicht dein ernst?
> heft cds kann man ja wegschmeissen, aber doch keine "richtigen" spiele.
> wie kommt man denn auf so eine idee?


 

Mir ging es genauso, ich hab 90% meiner uralten Spielesammlung weggeworfen als ich zu Hause ausgezogen bin.

Mittlerweile könnte ich mich dafür selber "slappen".


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 07.07.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es genauso, ich hab 90% meiner uralten Spielesammlung weggeworfen als ich zu Hause ausgezogen bin.
> 
> Mittlerweile könnte ich mich dafür selber "slappen".


man kann halt nicht bei allen dingen dreimal überlegen, ob man sie noch braucht. sonst kommt man nie voran.
was ich alles weggeworfern habe, als ich das elternhaus geräumt habe... wer mal ein ganzes haus räumen musste, weiss genau, was ich damit meine.


----------



## Berserx (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Außerdem geht seltsamerweise nach einem richtigen Umzug einiges verloren. Vielleicht findet man ja die alte Zak McKracken Diskette wieder.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Psychonautic am 07.07.2009 07:50 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy: es tut mir sehr leid, aber immer wenn du an den Diskussionen teilnimmst, fühle ich mich als Leser wie in einem Verkaufsgespräch. Man bekommt einfach schnell das Gefühl, dass du Geld dafür bekommst Steam als die Offenbarung schlechthin anzupreisen.


Wenn du mal eine Bombe entschärfen und dich zwischen einem blauen und einem roten Draht entscheiden musst: Verlass dich besser nicht auf dein Gefühl!




> Wenn du ScummVM bis jetzt völlig ignoriert hast, sehe dich bitte nicht als repräsentativen Teil der a Retro-Adventure-Games-Interessierten!


Ich hab auch nie behauptet einer zu sein. Ich persönlich freue mich darüber, das ist alles was ich geschrieben habe. Mir war immer klar, dass ich die Spiele irgendwie zum Laufen bringen könnte (wobei ich eher an das Programm Dos-Box dachte). Aber ich wollte mich nie mit einem Extra-Programm rumschlagen, vor allem weil die Hoffnung ja schon länger bestand, dass die Titel über Steam kommen. Und ich bin jemand dem es nichts ausmacht mal ein wenig zu warten, ich muss nicht immer alles sofort haben.




> Diese Menschen haut so eine Nachricht wie gestern von Lucasarts eben einfach nicht vom Hocker.


Ach, ich hab jetzt schon viele Kommentare gelesen (natürlich auf englischen Seiten, wo nicht ausschließlich nur gemeckert wird), wo viele User angedeutet haben sich die Spiele nochmal zu kaufen, damit sie sie dann für immer über Steam haben und nicht mehr auf die alten Datenträger angewiesen sind. Wieviele das dann im Endeffekt wirklich sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht.




			
				HanFred am 07.07.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt eher danach, als wenn du deinen horizont absichtlich einschränken würdest.


Ach was. Ich weiß nur lieber über einige wenige Dinge viel als über viele Dinge wenig.




			
				BlackDead am 07.07.2009 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich besorge mir aber die 360 Version des Monkey Island Remakes, sieht ganz nett aus.


Wieso nicht die PC-Version? Gibts auch über andere Downloadanbieter, nicht nur über Steam!!!!111 (Nicht dass mir wieder jemand ein Verkaufsgespräch unterstellt, wenn ich eine einfache Frage stelle...)


PS: Von 4Players.de

_LucasArts hat übrigens selbst am Quellcode der Originale herumgedoktort, um diese fit für Vista & Co. zu machen - via Twitter teilt man mit, dass die Adventures *ohne DosBox oder ScummVM* laufen._


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 07.07.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.07.2009 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe vor einigen Monaten renoviert, und da mistet man notgedrungen auch aus. Bei mir sind alle Heft-CDs (auch die Vollversionen), entgültig alle Spielemagazine (auch die älteren von 199 und fast alle Old School-Games auf Disketten rausgeflogen. Hinzu kamen einige CD-Rom-Spiele. Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich nicht, warum auch? Ich sammle das Zeug nicht mehr (allein schon, weil 90% der Spiele schlicht keinen materiellen Wert haben), und Regale voll mit Hüllen und Packungen (siehe die Newsmeldung mit den Galerien der Spielesammlungen) finde ich in meinen vier Wänden optisch eher befremdlich. 





> Mittlerweile könnte ich mich dafür selber "slappen".


Sehe ich übertragen auf mein Ausmisten nicht so. Alte Titel die nicht mehr (ohne entsprechende Spielereien) funktionieren, schlicht Platz rauben oder aufgrund des nicht mehr vorhandenen Diskettenlaufwerks nicht nutzbar sind, vergeuden nur Platz und setzen Staub an. Entweder verwesen die vergessen im Keller, oder man geht den konsequenten Schritt und pfeffert das Zeug in die Tonne.

Von den angekündigten Remakes Retro-Games für Steam halte ich nicht wirklich viel. Ich hätte mir lieber etwas Neues gewünscht, das auf den alten Ideen aufbaut, bzw. diese perfektioniert.

Regards, eX!


----------



## STF (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 07.07.2009 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil er vielleicht schon im Besitz einer alten PC-Version ist...
Mir gehts eigentlich ähnlich. Im Moment besitz ich aber nur noch das engl. Original.
Außerdem möchte ich gerne mal ein gutes altes klassisches Adventure auf der XB360 spielen. Auch wenn man mal die Box bei einer Party aufbaut, kann das sehr unterhaltsam werden.

Weißt du zufällig welche Sprachen es geben soll? Wurde da für Steam schon was angedeutet?


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.07.2009 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Hanfred said.

Mit deinen selbstgewählten Scheuklappen stellst du dich hier jedenfalls als ziemlicher Fachidiot dar ... 
... darfst du ja gerne, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal darauf hinweisen, daß du mit Bemerkungen wie "Steam ist kein Extraprogramm" nur eins schaffst: dich hier lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## BlackDead (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 07.07.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Korrekt, außerdem will ich Achievements sammeln.   
Obwohl ich eigentlich den Onlinekauf verabscheue, mache ich dafür eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Elbart (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"The classic adventure games don't use SCUMMVM or DosBox, instead they all have self-running executables for Windows."
Klasse.


----------



## cinteX (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wo viele User angedeutet haben sich die Spiele nochmal zu kaufen, damit sie sie dann b[für immer]b über Steam haben und nicht mehr auf die alten Datenträger angewiesen sind.



Hm...
ich glaube da hat ein Steamverfechter die AGBs nicht richtig gelesen was?

Ich finde Steam persönlich auch nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht sonderlich gut, was zb einen bestimmten Abschnitt in genau diesen AGBs betrifft, welcher ungefair besagt:

- du kauft kein spiel, sondern nur das recht es bei dir zu installieren
- das spiel is solange verfügbar, solange es auf der steamserver verfügbar ist.
- valve behällt sich das recht vor, einige spiele von der plattform zu nehmen

heisst im klartext "für immer" gibt es die spiele da nicht. sobald die spiele von der plattform verschwinden, kannst du es, egal ob gekauft oder nicht, nicht mehr runterladen, da du ja keine cd/floppy/whatever besitzt.


----------



## Psychonautic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychonautic am 07.07.2009 07:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich kein Bombenentschärfer bin, blieb mir nix anderes als mein Gefühl übrig.

Ich finde, dass du häufig nicht objetktiv argumentierst. Einfach, weil du dich mit keinerlei Alternativen auseinanderzusetzen scheinst



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Psychonautic am 07.07.2009 07:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DosBox ist schon um Welten komplizierter als ScummVM aber egal. Es ist dein gutes Recht dir die Spiele zu Gemüte zu führen wann und wie du willst. 
Der Schritt die Dinger jetzt erst per Download zu veröffentlichen ist einfach nur längst überfällig und nicht sonderlich spektakulär. 
Und man muss einfach zugeben, dass das Modell von GoG verlockender ist. Dort hat man genauso die Möglichkeit bereits erstandene Spiele immer wieder downzuloaden. Zusätzlich kann man freier darüber verfügen und preislich ist es meistens günstiger (eher angebracht nur für Digitales). So das war mein Verkaufsgespräch   




> _LucasArts hat übrigens selbst am Quellcode der Originale herumgedoktort, um diese fit für Vista & Co. zu machen - via Twitter teilt man mit, dass die Adventures *ohne DosBox oder ScummVM* laufen._



Dafür braucht man aber jetzt Steam.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elbart am 07.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "The classic adventure games don't use SCUMMVM or DosBox, instead they all have self-running executables for Windows."
> Klasse.


Wieso genau ist das schlecht?


----------



## watnloshier (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ein remake von grim fandango!?
DAS wär echt der hammer!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Elbart am 07.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kapier ich jetzt, zugegebenermassen, auch nicht.   :-o 
mich hätte es viel eher gewundert, wenn lucasarts scummvm durch eigene verwendung, geadelt hätte.


----------



## crackajack (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				watnloshier am 07.07.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ein remake von grim fandango!?
> DAS wär echt der hammer!


Außer der Steuerung kann man da doch nichts verbessern?
Weder Auflösung noch schicke Texturen würden den genialen Stil aufwerten und der Sound ist bereits perfekt.

Grim und Full Throttle gab's vor kurzem ja als Classic-serie. Die Preise scheinen aber nach oben geschossen zu sein, wenn amazon den jetzigen Marktpreis zeigt. :-o


----------



## Soulja110 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

theoretisch keine schlechte idee, fragt sich nur zu welchem preis.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 07.07.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch keine schlechte idee, fragt sich nur zu welchem preis.




jo, würde mich auch interessieren.
wenn ich spekulieren müsste, würde ich sagen, dass die klassiker zu 8-12 € kommen werden, oder im paket verscheuert werden.

was ich mich noch gerade frage, ist, weshalb das jetzt alles so plötzlich kommt:
- mi se: vor einem monat angekündigt: erscheinungstermin 15/7
- tales of mi: ebenfalls vor einem monat angekündigt: kommt heute
- la klassiker über steam: gestern angekündigt - die ersten kommen morgen

da passiert jahrzehntelang fast nix, und dann gehts plötzlich schlag auf schlag und ohne jede vorlaufzeit. ungewöhnlich.

edit: 
ganz vergessen hab ich noch die wii umsetzung von fate of atlantis.
die kam ja auch gerade in die läden (als beigabe zu staff of kings).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 07.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mich noch gerade frage, ist, weshalb das jetzt alles so plötzlich kommt:
> - mi se: vor einem monat angekündigt: erscheinungstermin 15/7
> - tales of mi: ebenfalls vor einem monat angekündigt: kommt in 1 woche
> - la klassiker über steam: gestern angekündigt - die ersten kommen morgen
> ...


Vielleicht sind bei Lucas Arts einigen Leuten gleichzeitig ein paar Lichter aufgegangen, haben sich ein Herz gefasst und kurzentschlossen die "Wiederbelebung" alter Franchises vollzogen.  

Im Ernst: komisch ist es, womöglich laufen irgendwelche Rechte / Lizensen aus und man will, bevor das passiert, noch mal Kohle mit den Franchises machen? *spekulier*


----------



## Sam28 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hatte schon erwartet das die Ankündigung so eine Steam Sache wäre, hatte aber natürlich auch mehr erhofft 
Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder Monkey Island 1 durchgespielt, ScummVM sei dank, die orginal Spiele hatte ich mir früher mal in dieser Bestseller Games Zeitschrift gekauft, die war ne tolle Sache.
Die Kopierschutzscheiben habe ich hier auch noch im Schrank und auch so einige Anleitungen die auch aus älteren Tagen stammen, vielleicht habe ich sogar noch diese Zeitschriften wo die drinne waren.
Ach, die gute alte Zeit.
Ich freue mich darauf wenn die Spiele über Steam kommen, zumindest wenn sie nicht zu teuer sind, ich weiss nämlich auch nicht ob ich wirklich von jedem noch das Original habe.
Muss mich wohl mal wieder durch meine alten CDs wühlen.


----------



## Alf1507 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 07.07.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: komisch ist es, womöglich laufen irgendwelche Rechte / Lizensen aus und man will, bevor das passiert, noch mal Kohle mit den Franchises machen? *spekulier*


Oder LA hat vielleicht noch ein ganz heisses Eisen im Feuer und es kommt tatsächlich noch ein *richtiges* neues Spiel einer alltbekannten Marke. Dabei nutzt man diese Aktion nur um mal wieder auf die alten Spiele aufmerksam zu machen. *weiter spekulier*


----------



## shedao (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 07.07.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: komisch ist es, womöglich laufen irgendwelche Rechte / Lizensen aus und man will, bevor das passiert, noch mal Kohle mit den Franchises machen? *spekulier*




Ich denke mal, dass ist viel einfacher.
The Bool of Unwritten Tales und Edna haben gezeigt, dass es einen Markt für Adventures gibt und was ist einfacher als alte Spiele neu aufzulegen um diesen Markt zu bedienen?

Ist halt schnelles Geld.
Auch das Remake das demnächst rauskommen soll...
Monkey Island ist nicht soo lang und groß, die paar Bilder neu zu malen wird kein Mammut-Projekt sein

Warum sollten sie was neues Entwickeln, wenn die alten Sachen gut und mittlerweile auch weitgehend ungezockt sind?


----------



## Mothman (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die alten Adv. kommen also auf Steam?! Das ist ja mal weltbewegend.^^

Die Adv. hätte ich doch jederzeit spielen können. Manche tun hier so, als ob die Spiele 10 Jahre in der Versenkung verschwunden sind und von niemandem gesehen wurden und LA und STEAM ermöglichen heldenhaft endlich wieder Zugang zu den Spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 07.07.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *Manche* tun hier so, als ob die Spiele 10 Jahre in der Versenkung verschwunden sind und von niemandem gesehen wurden und LA und STEAM ermöglichen heldenhaft endlich wieder Zugang zu den Spielen.




eigentlich tut nur *einer* so.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shedao am 07.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das Remake das demnächst rauskommen soll...
> Monkey Island ist nicht soo lang und groß, die paar Bilder neu zu malen wird kein Mammut-Projekt sein


So einfach ist es nicht, die Bilder sind alle komplett neu gemalt, es wird komplett vertont, d.h. komplette Sprachausgabe und Musik.


----------



## Mothman (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 07.07.2009 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich tut nur *einer* so.


Naja, ok. Es ist mir jedenfalls in Auge gesprungen. Wer oder wieviele das jetzt im Einzelnen waren, da enthalte ich mich lieber. 
Aber Tatsache bleibt:  Ich hätte doch JEDERZEIT die alten Adventures spielen können, warum brauche ich da jetzt Steam? Ich meine, klar ist es praktisch sich in 5 Minuten Indy 4 zu saugen und dann zu spielen. Aber mal ehrlich: Ich will keine uralt Adv. mehr zocken. Das ist Vergangenheit, jetzt ist Gegenwart und morgen ist Zukunft.   
Und selbst wenn ich die alten Spiele spielen wollen würde, dann hätte mich davon doch bisher nichts abgehalten. Also warum sollte ich die News "toll" oder "groß" finden. 
Ein echter "Old-School-Fan", der wird die Spiele so oder so sein Eigen nennen und braucht die sich nicht noch ein 2. oder 3. Mal zu kaufen und nicht zum 20. Mal zu spielen.^^

EDIT:
Klar, freue ich mich für die Leute, die dadurch erst auf die Idee kommen die Spiele mal zu spielen. Aber die haben dann eben auch einen ganz anderen Eindruck/Erwartungen von den Spielen und werden die Begeisterung so oder so niemals teilen können. 
Außerdem heißt es in der Überschirft "große Ankündigung für Old-School-Fans" und nicht "große Ankündigung für Leute, die mal Old-School-Fans werden wollen."


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 07.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 07.07.2009 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine "self-running executable" kann immer noch  das Originalspiel mit vorgeschaltetem ScummVM Interpreter bedeuten.

Dass man selbst nicht entsprechende Tools bedienen muss ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, aber mich würde es nicht wirklich wundern wenn man in den .exe-Dateien dann Teile vom (ohnehin frei verfügbaren) ScummVM-Sourcecode findet.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 07.07.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "self-running executable" kann immer noch  das Originalspiel mit vorgeschaltetem ScummVM Interpreter bedeuten.
> 
> Dass man selbst nicht entsprechende Tools bedienen muss ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, aber mich würde es nicht wirklich wundern wenn man in den .exe-Dateien dann Teile vom (ohnehin frei verfügbaren) ScummVM-Sourcecode findet.


LucasArts hat offiziell bekannt gegeben, dass weder Dos-Box noch ScummVM benutzt wird. Wenn sie also nicht alle ganz bewusst angelogen haben (wozu ja überhaupt kein Grund besteht), wird es nicht benutzt.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 07.07.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "self-running executable" kann immer noch  das Originalspiel mit vorgeschaltetem ScummVM Interpreter bedeuten.
> 
> Dass man selbst nicht entsprechende Tools bedienen muss ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, aber mich würde es nicht wirklich wundern wenn man in den .exe-Dateien dann Teile vom (ohnehin frei verfügbaren) ScummVM-Sourcecode findet.


Wobei aber immer noch die Frage im Raum steht, wieso das denn schlecht sein sollte ...


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn du weiterhin die Aussage von Elbart meinst:
Das ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar.

Wenn du mich meinst:
Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn im Hintergrund SummVM zum Einsatz kommt, schließlich bietet das ja z.B. noch so tolle Optionen wie die Wahl des Midi-Interpreters damit man den Sound auch wirklich so bekommt "wie damals".

Mir ging es auch gar nicht darum LA als "Lügner" ab zu strafen sondern eher darum dass mit der Aussage auch schlicht Befürchtungen, man müsste zusätzlich zu Steam noch ein Tool nutzen um das Spiel dann auch spielen zu können, zerstreuen wollte ohne damit eine Aussage über die im Endeffekt im Hintergrund laufende Technologie zu machen.

Dass Publisher gerne mal den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen wenn es um ein einfaches Rerelease geht sollte auch dieser Post deutlich machen:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7966030&mid=7968734#7968734


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 07.07.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du weiterhin die Aussage von Elbart meinst:
> Das ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar.


Ja, meinte ich - deine Antwort hat sich für mich so angehört, als wolltest du damit erklären, warum das schlecht sei.

Mistverständnis halt


----------



## STF (7. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Aha, die Bildunterschriften wurden ja nun auch angepasst... habts fein gemacht!  

BTW: Also die Monkey Island SE für XB360 soll wohl 800 MSP kosten:
http://www.destructoid.com/next-week-on-xbla-steam-the-secret-of-monkey-island-se-138760.phtml Danke @ Nali!


----------



## PcOnly (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Erste Preise bei Steam:

Star Wars Republic Commando™ 8,99€ 
The Dig®  3,99€ 
Star Wars Starfighter™ 3,99€
LOOM™ 3,99€
Indiana Jones® and the Fate of Atlantis™ 3,99€
 LEGO® Indiana Jones™: The Original Adventures 17,99€
 Armed and Dangerous® 8,99€
 Star Wars Battlefront® II 17,99€
 Thrillville®: Off the Rails™ 17,99€

Zudem wird die The Secret of Monkey Island®: Special Edition Englisch, Französisch, Deutsch, Italienisch, Spanisch als Text beinhalten, wobei es nur Englisch als Sprachausgabe gibt.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - LucasArts: LucasArts-Enthüllung: Große Ankündigung für*

Danke LucasArts! Endlich komm ich in den Genuss von "The Dig" TAUSEND DANK!


----------



## Elbart (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PcOnly am 08.07.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Preise bei Steam:
> 
> Star Wars Republic Commando™ 8,99€
> The Dig®  3,99€
> ...


Battlefront 2 für 18eur   
Das gibt's for 9 EUR als Budgettitel im Laden.


----------



## STF (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PcOnly am 08.07.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem wird die The Secret of Monkey Island®: Special Edition Englisch, Französisch, Deutsch, Italienisch, Spanisch als Text beinhalten, wobei es nur Englisch als Sprachausgabe gibt.



Was nun noch wichtig wäre, ist der deutsche Text auch noch der gleiche wie damals beim Original, als der von Boris Schneider?

@ HLP-Andy:
http://www.gamersglobal.de/report/kult-emulator-scummvm


----------



## formatb (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Den ganzen geilen Krempel hab ich irgenewo noch rumliegen in Kisten. Aber da lad ichs mir lieber bevor ich da suchen anfange :o)


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 08.07.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @ HLP-Andy:
> http://www.gamersglobal.de/report/kult-emulator-scummvm


Ja? Was ist damit? Ich hab mir jetzt Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis über Steam gekauft und das läuft problemlos!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.07.2009 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir jetzt Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis über Steam gekauft und das läuft problemlos!




warum sollte es auch nicht?  :-o


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 09.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte es auch nicht?  :-o


Weiß ich auch nicht. Aber offensichtlich will mich jeder Mensch in diesem Forum dazu bringen dieses ScummV-Dings zu benutzen. Entsprechend war auch meine Reaktion gedacht: Brauch ich nicht, funktioniert auch so.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.07.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub das denken sich die Leute auch, die ScummVM seit Jahren nutzen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 09.07.2009 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das denken sich die Leute auch, die ScummVM seit Jahren nutzen.


Touché.


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

WIeso gibt es das eigentlich nur auf Englisch? Da steht zumindest bei Sprachen nur Englisch.

Die gibt es doch schon lange auch auf Deutsch....warum nur auf Englisch über Steam? Oder steht das da einfach nu nicht richtig?


----------



## Flex12 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 09.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 09.07.2009 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie läuft das eigentlich unter Steam? Ne Art VMScumm? Oder komplett überarbeitete Version für Windows?


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Flex12 am 10.07.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde bereits hier im Thread erklärt, die .exe Datei wurde von LA an akt. Begebenheiten angepasst.

Was ich mich nur Frage, und vllt. kann HLP-Andy als Käufer von Indy - Fate of Atlantis das aufklären: ist das Spiel sofort und ohne nachfragen im Vollbild?

Denn Auflösungen von 320x200 bzw. 640x480 ( wenn es hoch kommt! ) auf einem 22" TFT ( oder größer ) macht kein Spass.

ScummVM bietet ja die Möglichkeit der Skalierung und ggf. Filterung / Effekte ... was hat Steam im Angebot?


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich nur Frage, und vllt. kann HLP-Andy als Käufer von Indy - Fate of Atlantis das aufklären: ist das Spiel sofort und ohne nachfragen im Vollbild?


Nicht sofort, wenn du aber ALT+ENTER drückst, dann wechselst du von Fenster zu Vollbild. Das Seitenverhältnis bleibt aber immer 4:3 ... also auf einem Breitbild hast du links und rechts schwarze Streifen. 
Aber es sieht ok aus und man erkennt schon noch alles, trotz Pixelbrei.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ganz fieses nachtreten*

Das hat ScummVM aber besser gelöst!


----------



## Stryfe (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wunderbar. Last Crusade gibts natürlich nicht in Deutschland. Ist ja böse, viel böser als der FSK-12-Film. Weil interaktiv. *kopfschüttel*

Nate


----------



## HLP-Andy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich nur Frage, und vllt. kann HLP-Andy als Käufer von Indy - Fate of Atlantis das aufklären: ist das Spiel sofort und ohne nachfragen im Vollbild?


Wie schon gesagt, läuft es im Vollbild oder im Fenstermodus mit 640x480.




> Denn Auflösungen von 320x200 bzw. 640x480 ( wenn es hoch kommt! ) auf einem 22" TFT ( oder größer ) macht kein Spass.


Findest? Ich spiels auf meinem 22-Zoll-Monitor und war eigentlich überrascht, dass die Grafik nicht schlechter war. Nach ein paar Minuten hat man sich jedenfalls komplett daran gewöhnt. Hier mal ein Screenshot in 1680x1050:
http://img2.abload.de/img/indy4bst3.jpg




> ScummVM bietet ja die Möglichkeit der Skalierung und ggf. Filterung / Effekte ... was hat Steam im Angebot?


Es gibt auch bei der Steam-Version eine Smoothing-Option. Siehe:
http://www.abload.de/img/indy42tpj4.jpg




			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Seitenverhältnis bleibt aber immer 4:3 ... also auf einem Breitbild hast du links und rechts schwarze Streifen.


1. Gibt es eine Option, damit das nicht so ist. (Siehe Bild darüber.)
2. Wieso sollte man denn das ändern wollen? Ich will doch kein gestrecktes Bild haben auf meinem Breitbild-Monitor...


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 10.07.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Gibt es eine Option, damit das nicht so ist. (Siehe Bild darüber.)


Das wusste ich bis eben nicht.



> 2. Wieso sollte man denn das ändern wollen? Ich will doch kein gestrecktes Bild haben auf meinem Breitbild-Monitor...


Keine Ahnung. Sollte man das ändern? Ich habe es ja auch garnicht bewertet, sondern nur darüber informiert. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der sich an den "Balken" stören würde und daran garnicht gedacht hat.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern nur darüber informiert.


Ja, aber falsch informiert. 




> Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der sich an den "Balken" stören würde und daran garnicht gedacht hat.


Könnte man zur Not, wenn man das wirklich verzerren möchte und es keine Option gibt, auch sicher mittels Grafiktreiber erzwingen. Aber wie gesagt, die ganze Sache ist eigentlich nicht wirklich wert diskutiert zu werden. Das ist keine 3D-Engine wo man einfach das FOV umstellen kann um einen breiteren oder höheren Ausschnitt anzeigen lassen zu können. Das sind fixe Grafiken, jedes Pixel ist an seinem Platz und so etwas kann niemals eine Breitbildunterstützung bekommen. Darum wirds verzerrt und das wäre hässlich: Deshalb schwarze Balken.


----------



## Alf1507 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.07.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> *ganz fieses nachtreten*
> 
> Das hat ScummVM aber besser gelöst!


*nochmal fieses nachtreten*

Steam - Dazu muss mann doch eigentlich nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 11.07.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 10.07.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm. 
Ich habe doch schon geschrieben, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wusste, dass es die Option gibt. 90% der Leute werden wohl die Version so spielen, wie sie sie bei Steam bekommen, ohne groß nachzuforschen, wie sie noch was ändern können.




> Das ist keine 3D-Engine wo man einfach das FOV umstellen kann um einen breiteren oder höheren Ausschnitt anzeigen lassen zu können. Das sind fixe Grafiken, jedes Pixel ist an seinem Platz und so etwas kann niemals eine Breitbildunterstützung bekommen. Darum wirds verzerrt und das wäre hässlich: Deshalb schwarze Balken.


Ach echt? Ich dachte das ist ne 3D -Engine


----------



## HacKz (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

# Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade: The Graphic Adventure 
?? Wo gibts das bei Steam? Ich finde nur Fate of Atlantis und LEGO Indy, aber kein Last Crusade. Oder wird das noch veröffentlicht?


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HacKz am 11.07.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> # Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade: The Graphic Adventure
> ?? Wo gibts das bei Steam? Ich finde nur Fate of Atlantis und LEGO Indy, aber kein Last Crusade. Oder wird das noch veröffentlicht?


In Deutschland bekommst du das nicht. Weil es die englische origignale Fassung mit Hakenkreuzen ist. Wenn ich jettz nicht wieder falsch informiert bin.


----------



## McDrake (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 11.07.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland bekommst du das nicht. Weil es die englische origignale Fassung mit Hakenkreuzen ist. Wenn ich jettz nicht wieder falsch informiert bin.


Hehe
In der Schweiz wirds im Steamstore angezeigt 

PS: Die Preise find ich sehr human.


----------



## STF (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.07.2009 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 08.07.2009 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte dir nur mal ein paar Informationen bezüglich ScummVM zukommen lassen, mehr nicht.
Das machst du doch auch des öfteren mit Steam und Valve. 
Wenn da jeder so antworten würde...

Natürlich ist es für Nichtbesitzer oder nicht mehr Besitzer eine gute Möglichkeit, sich diese Klassiker jetzt auch via Steam besorgen zu können.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 11.07.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HacKz am 11.07.2009 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so ist es.
vielleicht schafft man es ja bei lucasarts doch noch, auch die dt. version anzubieten.
ziemlich schlampig eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass deutschland eigentlich DAS adventure-land ist.


----------



## HLP-Andy (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.07.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> so ist es.
> vielleicht schafft man es ja bei lucasarts doch noch, auch die dt. version anzubieten.
> ziemlich schlampig eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass deutschland eigentlich DAS adventure-land ist.


Man sollte auch nicht übertreiben. Die Dinger werden sich ein paar wenige zehntausend Mal verkaufen, davon entfallen ein paar Prozent auf Deutschland. Ist jetzt nicht so, als würde LucasArts jetzt viel Umsatz verpassen, wenn ein 4-Euro-Spiel in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist.




			
				STF am 12.07.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte dir nur mal ein paar Informationen bezüglich ScummVM zukommen lassen, mehr nicht.
> Das machst du doch auch des öfteren mit Steam und Valve.
> Wenn da jeder so antworten würde...


Naja, sowas mach ich eigentlich nicht. Wenn jemand schreibt er mag sich nichts über Steam kaufen und danach schreibt, dass er schon darauf wartet, sich das Spiel morgen im Laden zu kaufen - dem schick ich keine Steam-Store-URL.

Und entsprechend hab ja ich schon gesagt, dass ichs mir über Steam kaufe und entsprechend wusste ich auch nicht wirklich, wieso du mich jetzt nochmal darauf verwiesen hast. War nichtmal unhöflich gemeint, sondern schlicht und einfach ein "aha, was soll ich damit?".


----------

